
How much do we know about insider trading in crypto? - wslh
https://medium.com/@RialtoAI/how-much-we-really-know-about-insider-trading-in-crypto-81911018c9e2
======
g00s3_caLL_x2
Legit question:

Since it's not regulated like traditional markets, can it still be considered
'insider trading'?

I follow cyrpto very close and you can watch the whales moving in real time.
They seem to leverage buy | sell orders and trading bots.

Profits jump from one coin to the other.

